# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Здоровье >  Фиточай

## Irina

*ФИТОЧАИ*

"Чай не пьешь – откуда сила?",- говорили наши предки. Но не все знают что традиционными напитками на Руси считались не только зеленый и черный чаи, пришедшие из Азии, но и настои из трав растущих у нас под боком.

Сегодня сила трав доказана наукой, и мы можем пить фиточаи не просто полагаясь на интуицию, но и опираясь на исследования, которые только укрепляют веру в чудодейственную силу природной копилки витаминов – трав и растений. При глубоком химическом анализе в лекарственных растениях обнаружены аминокислоты, алкалоиды, антибиотики, витамины, эфирные масла и много чего еще невероятно полезного, хотя и трудно произносимого. Замечено, что хорошо составленные сборы можно применять годами без вреда, что особенно важно для людей уже заболевших, чье заболевание перешло в хроническую форму. А выпить в качестве профилактики сбор из листьев лесной земляники с шиповником – одно удовольствие.

Для поддержания иммунитета борьбы с простудой и витаминизации в нашем суровом климате на Руси издревле пили знаменитый копорский чай, а попросту кипрей и зверобой.

Кипрей всегда рядом с человеком. С давних времен он первым покрывал зеленью пожарища, украшал своими цветами пустыри и заброшенные участки. Из его листьев можно приготовить чай, не уступающий ничем китайскому. Более того, специально обработанные листья кипрея употреблялись в качестве подделки натурального листа чая. Славилось этим село Копорье, откуда и название чая пошло. Но подделкой чай из кипрея называть неправильно, потому что целебные свойства этого растения и фиточая из него неоспоримы.

Но есть и другие, знакомые нам с детства и богатые витаминами растения, чей дар - помогать нам быть здоровыми. Они "под рукой" практически на любом дачном участке.


Колючие кусты шиповника с успехом выращивают многие садоводы. Поливитаминны практически все виды шиповника (коричный, иглистый, ругоза). Плоды желательно размолоть и залить кипятком в термосе на ночь, тогда вытяжка будет особенно полезной.

Еще один колючий лекарь – облепиха.

Облепиха, плоды

В фиточаях используется все: плоды, листья, семена.

Чудодейственные свойства листьев и плодов малины известны практически любому. Именно поэтому она - непременный участник витаминных фиточаев.

Широко известны также отличные тонизирующие свойства листьев и плодов черной смородины, рябины, первоцвета, крапивы. 

Все чаще можно увидеть в наших садах эхинацею пурпурную и родиолу розовую. Многие из тех, кто выращивает на даче милую розовую ромашку с удивлением узнают, что это "та самая эхинацея", лишь придя в аптеку за лекарственным настоем и увидев на коробочке изображение знакомого цветка. Свойства эхинацеи скорее противовоспалительные, но она вместе с родиолой розовой используется в тонизирующих сборах.

Частенько теперь встречается на дачных участках и лимонник. Эта чудесная лиана оплетает беседки, но также может быть использован в сбрах фиточаев.

По мнению травников возбуждающие (тонизирующие) чаи лучше всего принимать не из одного растения, а из специально подобранного комплекса. Эффект от применения такого напитка будет явно лучше, так как разные растения повлияют на организм более разносторонне, и возбуждающее действие будет  мягче.

В тонизирующий сбор попробуйте добавить бадан. Если листья этого растения пережили зиму, то в них произошла ферментация и ставшие коричневыми лопушки вполне можно заваривать для повышения тонуса организма. Кроме того, бадановый чагирский или монгольский чай из почерневших листьев бадана -спасительное средство от авитаминоза. Достаточно пары листьев и чай получается терпким с невероятным ароматом.

Ценны  и приятны чаи из липы, мяты, душицы и ромашки. Кроме того, листьями мяты и мелиссы можно и нужно ароматизировать некторые сборы. Пить их допустимо с медом.

Чудесно растет на садовых участках, скромно и мило цветет синюха голубая, которая будет незаменима именно в детском сборе. Вполне уместно добавить в сбор и листья ежевики. Такой фиточай обладает отменным вкусом и ароматом, действие его мягко и, главное, - никаких побочных эффектов.


Кстати, о побочных эффектах. Ко всему нужно подходить с толком и расстановкой. Польза фиточаев несомненна.  Но это не значит, что можно собрать все на что лег глаз и, заварив, пить в любое время.

    * Если вы приобретаете готовые фиточаи, то посмотрите на срок годности. Не стоит думать, что он бесконечен.
    * Если собирали сами, то учтите. Среднее время хранения сбора – 2 года.

Бич нашего времени – аллергия. Внимательно изучите компоненты, входящие в состав чая, чтобы не навредить себе и своим домашним. Если среди тех, кто собирается употреблять чай, есть склонные к аллергии люди, то стоит начать с микросбора (2-3 компонента), постепенно добавляя по одной новой травке. Пополнять фиточай новым компонентом можно раз в неделю. Так легче будет выявить аллерген и исключить его.

Особую осторожность при употреблении лекарственных трав следует проявлять беременным женщинам! Тут без врачей никуда.

И еще интересный факт: со зверобоем в чае нельзя перебарщивать - он вызывает фотоэффект, можно загореть пятнами.

Напоследок - пара рецептов.

*Чай профилактический поливитаминный:*
Листья крапивы двудомной - 2 и смородины черной - 2, первоцвет- 1 и медуница- 1
Необходимо, чтобы в состав такого чая входил шиповник -5


*Сбор для детей:*
Трава душицы обыкновенной – 5 частей, листья ежевики -2, трава тимьяна – 5, плоды шиповника - 3

----------


## Sanych

Вообще дело хорошее. Мы бывает на даче соберём стеблей малины, листья ежевики, смородины. Заварим, и прекрасный чаёк получается. А соседка наша вообще яблоневые листья очень любит за основу такого чая.

----------


## Irina

я тоже завариваю мяту с яблоком и зеленым чаем

----------

